# You bought the BBQ but do you use it?



## Laramie (10 Jul 2014)

A couple of years back our neighbourhood had the almost constant sickly smell of BBQ in the air. Not so much last year and very little this year.  I am just wondering if a lot of BBQ's are now just garden ornaments?


----------



## notagardener (10 Jul 2014)

I got a nice one 2 years back and used it very frequently that summer. Last summer, I think it was used only 2 or 3 times which was mainly due to the poor weather. Earlier on this year during the cold weather, we noticed a foul smell on our decking and when investigated found that a stray cat had crawled under the BBQ cover and died on the bottom tray - poor thing!! I power washed the BBQ, but the missus and the kids told me they wouldn't eat from it, so a friend of mine was only too willing to take it - apparently he's had lots of BBQ's this summer - we've had none!!


----------



## Vanilla (11 Jul 2014)

Use it all the time, has to be charcoal though, what's the point of gas?


----------



## Betsy Og (11 Jul 2014)

Vanilla said:


> Use it all the time, has to be charcoal though, what's the point of gas?



We use gas. Granted you dont get the charcoal taste but its a lot quicker and cleaner (& safer) and you do still get a barbeque taste/effect. Also if you have a big 'event' (say a confirmation or a community event) - its more practical as, to my knowledge, with charcoal you have a limited window of cooking time.

These yokes are mighty: http://www.cadac.uk.com/products/product.php?pid=441

Unleash your inner caravanner Vanilla !!!


----------



## Vanilla (11 Jul 2014)

If I ever start even imagining a caravanning holiday, I'd like my family to remember me how I really am, and just put me down quickly, without any fuss. It would be kinder, in the long run.


----------



## Grizzly (12 Jul 2014)

We bought a Chiminea for the garden. I collected and chopped up a few pallets plus kept lots of bite sized branches in the garden for use. We have lit the thing twice in two years. It smokes terribly. The stock of wood is crawling in giant spiders and I nearly get a hernia every winter when it has to be put away.  Looks good though!!


----------



## RainyDay (13 Jul 2014)

notagardener said:


> I got a nice one 2 years back and used it very frequently that summer. Last summer, I think it was used only 2 or 3 times which was mainly due to the poor weather. Earlier on this year during the cold weather, we noticed a foul smell on our decking and when investigated found that a stray cat had crawled under the BBQ cover and died on the bottom tray - poor thing!! I power washed the BBQ, but the missus and the kids told me they wouldn't eat from it, so a friend of mine was only too willing to take it - apparently he's had lots of BBQ's this summer - we've had none!!


Wasn't summer 2013 a scorcher?

Either way, terrible for the cat - must have got stuck and couldn't get out.



Vanilla said:


> If I ever start even imagining a caravanning holiday, I'd like my family to remember me how I really am, and just put me down quickly, without any fuss. It would be kinder, in the long run.


Excellent.


----------



## Betsy Og (14 Jul 2014)

Vanilla said:


> If I ever start even imagining a caravanning holiday, I'd like my family to remember me how I really am, and just put me down quickly, without any fuss. It would be kinder, in the long run.



Och, yer a hard woman Maggie (said in bad Nordy accent). As I luxuriate by the Thames just beside Henley this caravanning lark don't seem too bad !!


----------



## Purple (14 Jul 2014)

If anyone bought [broken link removed] I hope they use it.


----------



## Firefly (15 Jul 2014)

Purple said:


> If anyone bought [broken link removed] I hope they use it.



That's a serious piece of kit. Where does the gas go though 

My last BBQ packed it in last month. I bought it easily 8 years ago from a sneaky pass into Musgrave Cash & Carry in Ballymun. Cost me about 45 euro if memory serves. 

Replaced it with one that cost 70 euro so I'm expecting great things for my money. The only problem is when I opened the box I found a million pieces to be put together. It's therefore out in the shed! We are having a birthday party though this weekend and herself has been on to me so I'll have to get the thumb out..


----------



## DB74 (15 Jul 2014)

Firefly said:


> We are having a birthday party though this weekend and herself has been on to me so I'll have to get the thumb out..



No need



With a bit of luck you'll get til next summer out of it


----------



## Firefly (15 Jul 2014)

DB74 said:


> No need
> 
> 
> 
> With a bit of luck you'll get til next summer out of it



As usual, things are always just that little bit better here in Cork


----------



## delgirl (15 Jul 2014)

Grizzly said:


> We bought a Chiminea for the garden. I collected and chopped up a few pallets plus kept lots of bite sized branches in the garden for use. We have lit the thing twice in two years. It smokes terribly. The stock of wood is crawling in giant spiders and I nearly get a hernia every winter when it has to be put away.  Looks good though!!


We use fire logs in ours and they're great - nowhere near as smokey as logs and no spiders!


----------



## Vanilla (15 Jul 2014)

delgirl said:


> We use fire logs in ours and they're great - nowhere near as smokey as logs and no spiders!




Ooooh, there's posh- no recession in your house...chimineas, firelogs, what next? Dom Perignon on the balcony, I suppose?


Psst If you buy fire logs by the box load in Supervalu, they're sold in plain white boxes - no one will see what you're buying!


----------



## delgirl (15 Jul 2014)

For all the few times we get to sit outside in the evening, it's not that expensive and we buy them from Lidl.

They burn just as long as the more expensive ZIP ones.

Another plug for Lidl - the Prosecco Treviso DOC Frizzante at €6.79 a bottle is a great poor man's Dom Perignon!


----------



## Firefly (15 Jul 2014)

delgirl said:


> For all the few times we get to sit outside in the evening, it's not that expensive and we buy them from Lidl.
> 
> They burn just as long as the more expensive ZIP ones.
> 
> Another plug for Lidl - the Prosecco Treviso DOC Frizzante at €6.79 a bottle is a great poor man's Dom Perignon!



The lady doth protest too much


----------



## Grizzly (15 Jul 2014)

There was a warning on my Chiminea NOT to use firelogs. I thought the Lidl Prosecco a little on the watery side. When the Supervalu Griffon Prosecco is on special offer I will stock up, although it has jumped in price by a couple of Euro recently..


----------



## delgirl (15 Jul 2014)

Grizzly said:


> There was a warning on my Chiminea NOT to use firelogs.


You'll have to get yourself a posh one then so!


----------

